
Twitter nixed 635k+ terrorism accounts - confiscate
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/21/twitter-nixed-635k-terrorism-accounts-between-mid-2015-and-end-of-2016/
======
megous
And some news accounts reporting US atrocities in middle east too.

Really, US strikes in Syria are getting more disgusting with each passing day.
Mosques, schools, bakeries, bridges (trapping people so that they can't even
escape their stupid bombing raids). I'll be damned if western media ever
reports any US made massacre perpetrated for example in Raqqa. And there's a
lot to choose from just from the last week. All that is needed is search for
it on twitter.

